# Looking for subs- Central CT-



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

All residentials- Cromwell, Rocky Hill, New Britain, Wethersfield, Newington. Mostly small driveways- PM me or (860)306-0454. Plow truck needed. No salt/sand.


----------



## kingkong1 (Nov 3, 2009)

I can help. Im in the wethersfield newington area everyday. I have a 2500hd and 8ft plow. also Insured Call anytime 860-983-0147
Thanks 
Domenic


----------



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

I have two trucks and work in the same areas. I would be able to help you out. Give me a call or send me a email.

Thanks, Chris
860-262-3889
[email protected]


----------

